# Alaska under wader clothing??????



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

Folks,

I will be headed to No-See-Um Lodge in AK in about 10 days with the old man. We will be wade fishing everyday. When I went to AK last year, the 2 days we waded my thighs/calves/feet got COLD, and I was wearing long johns (good ones) and regular blue jeans. Well I ain't going to get cold this time, as we will be wading for 7 days straight. What are some good options that I can wear under the waders. I have looked at REI, and Sun & Ski, and it looks like some light weight Ski pants will be the best option. Any and all advice will be appreciated. I am soooo ready to get to some cold rainy weather!!!!!


Thanks.


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

It's all about layering with good materials in Alaska.

I'd get some Icebreaker long johns or quality merino wool/polartec, etc. I'd wear a couple pair of bottoms and socks. You can always shed a layer and stuff in your backpack. Or you could do a quality wool long john bottom, then a fleece type legging. I wouldn't do ski pants..I think that'd be too restrictive under waders.

http://www.icebreaker.com/en/mens-baselayers

I'd also look at 2 pair of quality thick wool socks.

Don't skimp. Get quality material and you'll stay warm. Cabelas also makes great under wear/garments/long johns. I'd look at their midweight to heavyweight bottoms: http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/brow...bottoms/_/N-1101035/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_104037480

Better to wear too many clothes in layers, then shed layers and stuff in backpack. Remember that you'll have to rent boots that are a few sizes larger if you wear a couple pair of socks.

Base Layer Guide: http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/product_bgftrst_read_only.jsp?productId=1185631

Layering Guide: http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/product_bgftrst_read_only.jsp?productId=1414604


----------



## ctt17 (May 7, 2007)

I wear Under Armor 3.0 tights with the cabelas wader pants with the straps. Throw on some Smart Wool socks and you'll be warm and dry.

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/browse/mens-wader-liner-pants/_/N-1119203/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_103933980


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Congrats...and be sure to make a report. I'll be going myself end of the month and very curious about the quality of the silver run this year. 

Consider going with "two" under those waders... two pairs of socks and two pairs of undergarment. 

The first pair of socks should be light synthetic blend made for this specific purpose. Several options for them including Sims, Patagonia, Cabellas, ect. The second pair should be thermal in an insulating wool blend such as made by Smart Wool. Take a "heavy" and a "medium" to see which you prefer.

For the pants same thing...first would be the lightweight synthetic liner next to the skin and then the thermal liner with preferably fleece. Again, its good to have a "heavy" and a "medium" on hand to be safe and flexible and comfortable. 

By the way...never, ever assume your "waterproof" jacket, etc. means forever...in fact its good for only a few short seasons. When it fails, it can be disastrous(ask me how I know, LOL). 

I just finished treating a couple gore-tex type jackets and pants in preparation for my trip. Trust me when I say you absolutely do not want to discover you should have treated when you are out on that Alaskan stream. Alaska offers the very best in fishing but it also demands the very best in preparation and equipment.

Tight lines....and please file a report.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

ctt17 said:


> I wear Under Armor 3.0 tights with the cabelas wader pants with the straps. Throw on some Smart Wool socks and you'll be warm and dry.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/browse/mens-wader-liner-pants/_/N-1119203/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_103933980


The above is a good recommendation. I like to wear running pants/tights and they have some inexpensive ones at Academy. A pair of polartech or fleece pants over the running pants will surely be enough. As mentioned you can always shed a layer. Just remember, no cotton!


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Just got back from there... Up stream a bit at the igiaugig lodge on the same river. 
The advice given above is spot on.

I just wore my jeans under waders... Never really got cold until I fell in. However, I enjoyed being cold compared to this Texas heat. 
In my defense, it was a very difficult river to wade and the guide told me the Navy SEAL on the trip fell in on that river as well.

Best fly fishing day ever... Landed 101 rainbows (me and my son) from 18-24"


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

The Silvers were getting better daily.
You should get your limit by mid-day.


----------

